# Hypnotherapy Question



## 14256 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hypnotherapy has helped me in several different ways, including digestive issues. It has made me wonder about training to be a clinical hypnotherapist. Does anyone know anything about training? There seem to be a lot of schools advertised on the Internet in the US, but I am not sure where to start.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Marshall and welcome.If you are wanting to be a clinical hypnotherapist, then your best bet would be to investigate universities with psychology degrees, and ask if they teach this modality through that major. If you are in the United States, theAmerican Society of Clinical Hypnosis140 N. Bloomingdale Rd.Bloomingdale, IL 60108630-980-4740 would be a good place to start to ask for referrals for training.Some places give out certificates, others you would get a degree in psych and learn the techniques that way. Hope that helps.


----------



## 14256 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, that does help - thanks. Can you train as a hypnotherapist at a university without doing a psychology degree? Or would it have to be a part of the psychology degree, do you know? I am unfortunately not in a position at the moment to be able to go back to university for a long time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think some of the people on the ibshypnosis.com site are Social workers rather than psychologists, but that's still University training.I'm not sure what the requirements are to get the IBS-specific training at UNC.I would check out any school really carefully before signing up, and find out what the requirements in your state are for practicing. There may be something you could do at a community college to get an associates in if you can't do a full university program.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, you can train without a university degree, but you have to be careful as to what institutions are properly credited in their certification. Some training institutions may not have quality training, as there are certain standards that must be met. (Of course, there are many who practice without this proper training, but I am assuming you want to do things properly, etc.) Again, your best bet is to contact the above and ask about any training programs they would recommend that are close to you, and what constitutes proper certification. I do know that many of their members/hypnotherapists have PhDs and Master's and are highly qualified, but if there is a program such as you are seeking, they hopefully could direct you to it.You do not say where you are located, and if you want to train in IBS hypnotherapy - your local hospitals can also refer you to a qualified hypnotherapist in your area, and you could ask them for more specific information.This forum is really for discussion of CBT and CHT as it relates to IBS treatment, and I would not feel comfortable recommending any specific training institution - contacting the above organization is absolutely the best way to go as they will know just how to guide you. Thanks for your inquiry. All the best to you.


----------

